# Inactive member with problems



## tellner (Mar 28, 2008)

Bobbe Edmonds tried to log in under his old userid Bobbe. He got "closed due to inactivity". So he tried to start a new account and wasn't able to. How should he proceed?


----------



## MJS (Mar 28, 2008)

tellner said:


> Bobbe Edmonds tried to log in under his old userid Bobbe. He got "closed due to inactivity". So he tried to start a new account and wasn't able to. How should he proceed?


 
If he is requesting his old acct. reactivated, we could do that for him.  If he has any questions or concerns, have him email us at adminteam@martialtalk.com

On a side note...I checked out some of his clips he has up on youtube.  Great stuff.  It would be awesome to have him here!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes he should be a great asset to the site.


----------



## MJS (Mar 29, 2008)

tellner said:


> Bobbe Edmonds tried to log in under his old userid Bobbe. He got "closed due to inactivity". So he tried to start a new account and wasn't able to. How should he proceed?


 
His old account has been reactivated.  If you have contact with him, please pass this on.  Also, if he has any questions or problems with logging on, please have him contact us.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2008)

MJS said:


> His old account has been reactivated.  If you have contact with him, please pass this on.  Also, if he has any questions or problems with logging on, please have him contact us.



I'll drop him a note on FMAtalk.  It will be good to have him with us over here too.   Thanks Mike :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 29, 2008)

He certainly has a lot to share!


----------



## Hawke (Mar 29, 2008)

Think he will notice that someone (who shall remain anonymous) spelled his name wrong?

I better stock up on some beer just in case.


----------

